# quick cure and melafix



## duke6188 (Sep 10, 2005)

Can you use quick cure and Melafix i think one of the new fish i bought brought in gill flukes and if quick cure isnt the best medicine what else could i use the fish also brought in ich


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

outbreaks of gill flukes can be treated with copper- or formalin-based remedies. Great care should be taken, as these treatments can be very harmful to invertebrates and even some fish.


----------



## duke6188 (Sep 10, 2005)

I have already just started the melafix would i be able to use the copper at the same time as the melafix and will copper get rid of ich


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Its not a good idea to mix meds. There are some brands like mardel that makes their meds to work together but overall read the manufacturers instructions.


----------

